# 21:9 Monitor gesucht, 3440 x 1440 VS 2560x1080



## Ebrithil (21. November 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich will mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen Monitor anschaffen, er soll ein 21:9 Format haben, da ich damit nicht nur Spiele sondern auch ein wenig arbeite (Programmieren, Unreal Engine etc.) Jetzt ist nur die Frage nach der Auflösung. In diesem Format gibt es ja nur 2 Auflösungen (?) 3440 x 1440 und 2560x1080. Ich denke mein System (siehe Sig.) sollte für beide genug Power zum Gamen haben deshalb spielt die Leistung bei der Entscheidung keine Rolle. Momentan habe ich einen 23,6" 1080p Monitor, von der höhe reicht mir der auch aus, nur breiter solls werden. 
Inwiefern würde sich die 1440p Auflösung von der kleineren Auflösung unterscheiden? Monitore mit der Größeren Auflösung sind ja doch um einiges teurer, lohnt sich der Aufpreis?

Mfg
Ebrithil


----------



## schaoli (21. November 2014)

Edit:

Sorry falscher thread


----------



## Ebrithil (21. November 2014)

Danke, aber nein Danke.
1. 40" viel zu groß, sitze ca 50-60cm vom Bildschirm entfernt.
2. Einen Fernseher besitze ich bereits :D
3. Halte ich von diesen gefakten xHz Angaben bei Fernsehern sowieso nichts und zocke daher auch nicht auf Fernsehern, von Konsolen mal abgesehen aber da gibts ja eh nur 30 FPS :ugly:

Edit: Hatte mich schon etwas gewundert


----------



## Mendagir (21. November 2014)

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, geh in einen Laden und vergleich die Auflösungen.
Insbesondere wenn man auch mit dem PC arbeitet ist Arbeitsfläche nur durch eines zu kompensieren: Mehr Arbeitsfläche.

Wenn Dir 1080 in der Höher reichen, wäre sicherlich 2560x1080 plus Dein alter Monitor danaben schon sehr nett. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen, dass 3440x1440 der Hammer sind und ich es nicht mehr missen möchte. Rein von der "Mathematik" her sind die 3440x1440 noch zu teuer, insbesondere der mit der Kurve, aber wenn Du ihn einmal hast ist Dir das egal (und wer sich gleich 2 GXT980 einbaut sollte am Monitor nicht sparen, ist ja wie ein Porschemotor im Käfer) 

Allerdings geht nichts über den eigenen Vergleich, wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

schaoli schrieb:


> Mein gut gemeinter tip:
> 
> Samsung UE40HU6900 102 cm (40 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK B (Ultra HD, 200Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2, CI+, WLAN, Smart TV, HbbTV, Sprachsteuerung) schwarz: Samsung: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch jetzt ein schlechter Scherz, oder?
Lass mal gut sein mit dem Fernseher.

Zum Thema:
Für 1440p müsstest du halt 34" nehmen, der wäre von der Höhe her so gross wie ein 27".
Du hättest keine flimmernden Texturen und feiner sind sie auch.


----------



## Ebrithil (21. November 2014)

Mendagir schrieb:


> wäre sicherlich 2560x1080 plus Dein alter Monitor danaben schon sehr nett.


 
Sowas wollte ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, hatte schonmal n Setup mit 2 Monitoren und die Lücke bzw. der Rand dazwischen hat mich doch überraschend stark gestört.
Ich werd mal sehen ob der nächste Mediamarkt das Ding zufällig rumstehen hat, guter Tipp, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können


----------

